#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Entity question

## Eterniel

Hi there all. Now i am not sure if this is the right forum topic to post this in but i figured that my question is related. If not by all means please move this thread to the appropriate place.

So here it goes.

Its funny because i have never thought of this moment in my life before until now. anyways.

A long time ago, when i was about the age of 8 i moved from Russia to the states, i have been here since, i am 24 now. damn a long ass time. Anyways, when we moved in into our first apartment, i do not remember how long after that that my experience happened to me, but when i was sleeping one night in my room i remember seeing a "ball sized black sphere looking object" roll into my room. My door was opened so access was pretty easy :P i remember looking at it as it rolled into my room. I was not scared at first or even startled i simply was lying in my bed and looking at it, as i saw it roll in it stopped for a moment and let out a laugh, i am not going to say whether that laugh was evil or good it was just a laugh though it did sound evilish. Like muhahaha but not muhahaha. at that moment the object rolled under my bed and it is as though i woke up from a bad dream, though i do not remember it being a dream it seemed and felt like it was "real" at that moment i jumped out of my bed and ran into my parents room. Since that time i have never had this happen to me again.

I want some insight on what it is that i may have experienced. I guess i believe that everything has a reason and a purpose so i cant just disregard my experience as a bad dream, because it sure as hell did not feel like one when it happened. everything was super vivid, even the darkness inside my room.

I am not emo, or goth. I do not "dabble" in the arts and never did. I have always been more on the observer side of things and life, i have never known about demons or angels at that age, i did not know anything about spirituality or religious views. So, it is interesting, that without my knowledge then something happened to me and now with all my insight i come back to this moment in my life and wander...what was it that actually happened.

I guess that to get to the root of this i may have to look back on my life, but lets just say at 24 its nothing "special" just life.

If anyone think or may know something about this type of an experience i would like to hear what you have to say.

Thank you.

----------


## Light

> you are on the verge of awakening.


I agree....

----------


## Eterniel

> you are on the verge of awakening.


Ya it does feel like that.

I guess everything will show it self in time.

Thank you.

----------

